# Un sujet sérieux pour une fois



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai reçu ce mail ce matin !



			
				mail reçu a dit:
			
		

> Merci de le lire et de faire suivre au plus grand nombre de gens que
> vous connaissez. Dr Mathieu RIGAUDEAU Assistant-Chef de Clinique Service
> des Maladies Infectieuses et Reanimation Medicale CHU de NANTES Tel: 02 41
> 28 42 87  Fax: 02 41 28 26 52 Bonjour, Auriez-vous la gentillesse de  faire
> ...


.

On ne sait jamais.


----------



## Grug2 (4 Mai 2006)

ce genre de mail est systematiquement une connerie.
les dons divers sont en France extrements réglementés et ce genre de chaine ne sert à rien d'autre qu'a floudre.
en celui là n'est pas nouveau, en commencant à taper hoaxbuster, safari m'a complété automatiquement l'adresse, directement sur la page concernant ce hoax. (ici) ce qui signifie que le sujet a été traité il n'y a pas si longtemps  

bref, on peut fermer.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Sur Hoaxbuster, on trouve ça.

_edit : Fish & chips_.


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

Ouais, c'est malheureux ces faux messages. M'enfin, que ceci n'empeche personne de donner son sang (deux fois par an c'est vraiment sans aucun impact sur l'organisme - sauf cas exceptionnels), et meme de toujours porter sur soi une carte de donneur d'organe (si l'on sent qu'on peut etre utile a quelque chose...).

Pour l'anecdote, je suis super choque au Japon : les Japonais refusent de prendre mon sang. Ca fait un an que je n'ai rien donne. Un ami occidental m'a raconte qu'il avait fait le forcing pour donner son sang, mais l'infirmiere lui a avoue que de toute facon on jetterait sa pochette une fois fini... Ils sont vraiment cons pour le coup ces Japonais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Comme quoi on apprend à tout âge. 

Bon, si un modo du bar passe par ici, on peut fermer, alors !


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

Les numéros de téléphone sont quand même justes : c'est déjà ça. 
Pour info et avant de fermer une piqûre de rappel.


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Profitons-en donc... 
Vous pouvez demander votre carte de donneur d'organe par internet.
Elle vous sera envoyé gratuitement par la poste.

@+
iota


----------

